# ➷ The LifeStyle Lounge & Rules ➷



## Kitsune (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome and thanks for checking out The Lifestyle Lounge! This section is unique for Downtown Konoha so it deserves some extra explanation.

*Our goal is to set this section apart by enforcing strict rules regarding off-topic, non-contributive posting. Threads should be made to last with thorough opening posts that invite replies constituting more than a few words.*
This might be off-putting for some of you who are used to a different forum experience. Totally understandable! If this section is not for you, please visit the other sections that have a more casual atmosphere such as . Don't hesitate to request a section ban from The Lifestyle Lounge if you'd rather not see it.
Posting in here means you consent to having your posts and threads curated or simply trashed if you don't follow the guidelines. Repeated offenses will lead to swift forum consequences. This is a mature section so please comply with our requests.
Feel free to PM a section mod if you have questions or concerns. Read  the post below for a more detailed explanation of rules and expectations.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

_*The Lifestyle Lounge RULES AND GUIDELINES*_
​The global *Narutoforums Rules of Conduct* are required reading. The Lifestyle Lounge Guidelines are a section-specific addendum to the global rules.​→ /threads/naruto-forums-rules-of-conduct.1079785/​​To keep things neat, organized and compliant with the rules, staff may edit thread titles, add tags, move or merge threads; delete, edit, merge or move posts.​

*I. POSTING*
​*1. Stay on topic and don't spam*​Please refrain from double posting within a short amount of time. At least a few hours should have passed in between posts and make use of the edit button.​​*2. Make helpful contributions*​Refrain from replying to threads with one-liners or reaction images only. Try to explain your opinion and offer some insight into your reasoning.​​*3. Play nice*​The Lifestyle Lounge is a place for pleasant discoveries and contemplative exchanges. Don't argue back and forth in a heated manner or be too confrontational. Harassment of any kind will not be tolerated. Any perceivable racist, sexist or bigoted slurs will be removed regardless of context. Try to refrain from making snide remarks and don't start drama. Absolutely no flaming is permitted. The LL is low-tolerance when it comes to trolling. If problems arise, please use the report button.​

*II. THREADS*

*1. Try to not repeat topics*​Check and see if the thread you want to make already exists. Feel free to post in previously made threads if appropriate. Threads in TLL are supposed to be quality enough to have a long shelf life. ​​*2. Thread titles*​Be as specific as possible and make use of tags! If there is more than one tag that fits your topic, just choose the one you think reflects the most important aspect.​​*[Advice]* – Use if you want input from others or to give input on any topic that will help you reflect or make decisions.​​*[Culture]* – Share your travel photos, cultural interests and tales from trips abroad. ​​*[Fashion]* – Talk brands, styles, clothes, shoes and accessories. ​​*[Fitness]* – Talk workout routines and strategies, or anything relating to gyms, exercise and fitness-related nutrition.​​*[Health]* – For any topics relevant to health, like diseases, addictions, disabilities, fertility, drugs and cures.​​*[Lifestyle]* – For topics on anything related to your view on life and your reasoning behind consumer choices.​​*[Review]* – Share your experiences with products and services. You can also rank or compare them and let us know your personal pros and cons.​​*[Beauty]* – Discuss haircare, skincare, makeup and bath products. Share your favorite brands and techniques.​​*[Food]* - Discuss food, recipes, exotic cuisine and any other food topics​
*3. First posts*​We don't really like threads that​​*[1]* limit the answers to one word/spam responses​*[2]* offer nothing to discuss and/or talk about​*[3]* contain just a link to a video or an embedded video​*[4]* only re-post articles from other websites​*[5]* contain just images ​
There can be exceptions if you have consent from the section moderators. ​​Find a balance and provide an appropriate amount of content to offer an interesting first post. Think about wording and structure. Make use of the BBcode and spaces to format your post. Keep it focused. Can you sum up your opening post in a handful of questions?​​Feel free to PM our section moderators if you have any questions.​
*III. META AND DISCLAIMERS*
​*1. Be responsible for your own well being*​Be careful about the personal info you expose and any possible consequences. This includes confidential personal information and/or a detailed report of your medical history and psychological profile along with your name, location and photo.​​*2. Double check with professionals*​Please take everything voiced as a suggestion at best. You should always check with professionals in case of doubt, especially if it concerns your health.​

*IV. MISCELLANEOUS*
​*1. Contests and centralized reward points system*​The Lifestyle Lounge uses the reward point system of Central Contest. This means winning contests will earn you points that you can redeem for forum perks of your choice. Exceptions may apply depending on the contest, but our aim is to keep the value of forum prizes consistent across the boards. If you wish to combine accumulated points from multiple sections, please contact a section moderator.​​*2. The convo thread*​Use this for banter, off- and on-topic chit-chat, socializing and moderate spamming. This is a place to play and mess around a little. And beware – you may or may not be modfucked in there. (Huehue)​​​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 10, 2021)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year! 

- TLL section staff ​

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------

